# Trim tabs for fishmaster 196



## muzzy123

I'm looking to install trim tabs on my Fishmaster soon. I'm thinking of going with the bennett m80 tabs. I have a kicker on the port side and a swim ladder on the starboard side. I mocked up a tab made of carb board from the dimensions if got from Bennett. From my measurements I should be able to install the tabs 3 inches away from the chines on the boat. I would have to notch out the swim ladder in order to fit the actuator on that side. I should be able to do that with a dremel. I'm looking for pics of your install or suggestions for my boat. Thanks


----------



## jeff rod builder

depending on the size of the tabs you get the disturbance may affect your transducer and speedo if your tabs are down. You may want to talk to Bennett and get there suggestions as well.


----------



## Tabman

Try to keep the transducer 3-4" from the Tab. The small down fins on the M80 help limit the spray and turbulence thrown out the sides so the "play nice" with transducers 

Tom McGow
Bennett Marine


----------



## muzzy123

Tabman, are there any other options other than the short actuators so I wouldn't have to notch out the swim platform? My issue is that I have more room on starboard side than the port side. My kicker motor limits how far I can mount the tabs inward. To match the distance on the other side makes the top of the actuator land right where the swim platform mounts to the boat.


----------



## pelagic

I don't have a better pic right now but here is mine. I had the tabs on before the kicker so the kicker just went right next to them. You'll have to cut out a part of the swim platform for the top of the actuator. Mine are just inside the chine and perform great.


----------



## Tabman

You want to mount them outboard like the pictures above. If they are in the location above how much clearance to the swim platform do you have? 

We have a new BOLT electric 9" side to side x 12" fore to aft that only needs about 7" . Perpendicular to the hull bottom.

Tom 
Bennett Marine


----------



## muzzy123

Thanks Pelagic, that's what I was looking for.

Tabman, I would like to mount them just like the pics above. 10" would clear the swim platform so the bolts would clear easily.
Is there any main difference between the two other than one being electric and the other hydraulic? Thanks.


----------



## Tabman

muzzy123 said:


> Thanks Pelagic, that's what I was looking for.
> 
> Tabman, I would like to mount them just like the pics above. 10" would clear the swim platform so the bolts would clear easily.
> Is there any main difference between the two other than one being electric and the other hydraulic? Thanks.


I am on the road today, so I will post some drawings of the BOLT electric 9x12s tomorrow so you can see them. 

They are easier to install and they have a lifetime warranty on the actuators.

We connect the actuators at the tailing edge of the tabs to reduce the mounting height. 

The edges of the tabs are bent up 1". I will post more info tomorrow when I get home.

Tom 

Bennett Marine


----------



## Kwall

I put Lenco on mine , there small but work great , I have a 2000 pro Starweld


----------



## Tabman

Here is a drawing for the 9x12 BOLT electric Tab,


BOLT912ED – List $560.00 you will need to also purchase a control / indicator. http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/product-category/indication-controls/

It is a new size for us in the BOLT electric Tabs, so dealers would likely not have them in stock yet and have to order it.

Tom McGow
Bennett Marine


----------



## muzzy123

Thanks for the drawing Tabman. Will the 12x9 Bolt tabs have the same mounting height as the M80's then? will the BCI8700 switch work with the electric tabs?. I did not see this switch on your website but have found it on others and it says it is for the Bolt tabs. I just want to make sure before I place and order. Thanks


----------



## Tabman

There is no BCI8700, it's BCI8000 and it's on the page I linked above. And it's for the BOLT systems.

The "standard" 12 x 9 BOLT Part Number BOLT129 Tabs will require quite a bit more height than the M80.

The 9x12 Part Number BOLT912ED pictured above will need less height than the M80.

Let me know hat you think,
Tom


----------



## muzzy123

Looks like the BOLT912ED are what I need. I will try and add a link to switch that I mentioned. let me know if it will work. Thanks

http://www.hodgesmarine.com/Bennett-Bolt-Replacement-Keypad-W-Indicator-p/benbci8700.htm?CartID=2


----------



## Tabman

Correct switch but somehow they are using the wrong part number? Must be their number not ours.

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## muzzy123

Tabman said:


> Correct switch but somehow they are using the wrong part number? Must be their number not ours.
> 
> Tom
> Bennett Marine


Ok, Thanks. Should I contact them to order me a set or can I order them direct from you guys?


----------



## Tabman

We don't sell direct so you need to buy through a dealer. As I mentioned the BOLT912ED is a brand new product so it likely not show up on their list of Bennett products and they may have to contact us or a distributor to special order it.

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## muzzy123

I installed the Bennett BOLT 912ED tabs on my boat. I was finally able to try them out and WOW, what a difference they make. My boat feels like a totally different boat now. We were shocked at how much they improved the ride.


----------



## Tabman

Great to hear! 

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## pelagic

muzzy123 said:


> I installed the Bennett BOLT 912ED tabs on my boat. I was finally able to try them out and WOW, what a difference they make. My boat feels like a totally different boat now. We were shocked at how much they improved the ride.


Its amazing how different these boats ride with vs without.


----------



## Gdjr1234

I'm wanting to put trim tabs on my 2050 stx. How do I find out what size?


----------



## muzzy123

Gdjr1234 said:


> I'm wanting to put trim tabs on my 2050 stx. How do I find out what size?


Send tabman a message he usually responds quickly.


----------



## Gdjr1234

muzzy123 said:


> Send tabman a message he usually responds quickly.


Thanks


----------



## muzzy123

I think the standard size for our boats are the 12 x 9. Mine are 9 x 12 and I had just enough room to mount them on either side between my kicker on one side and the transducer mount board on the other, and still be able to use the rear tie downs. This might not apply in your case but is something to keep in mind.


----------



## Tabman

Gdjr1234 said:


> I'm wanting to put trim tabs on my 2050 stx. How do I find out what size?


Can you post a photo of the transom? That would be really helpful. 

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## Meerkat

Muzzy, could you post a few pics of how you did the cutout on the swim platform?


----------



## muzzy123

Meerkat said:


> Muzzy, could you post a few pics of how you did the cutout on the swim platform?


I took the platform off and used a jigsaw to Notch out the plastic platform piece. I got lucky and did not have to cut the metal brace that supports the platform at the transom, it just barely cleared the bottom of the actuator mount.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks! My trim tabs work okay but they are a bit of a compromise and I like what you did. Does the ladder still fold up okay onto the platform?


----------



## muzzy123

Yes it does fold up like normal although it is resting on top of the power cord at the top of the actuator. I'm not sure if this will pose a problem long term, I will have to ask Tabman. I will mostly take a piece that I cut off of platform and glue it on top of platform next to power cord so that it doesn't rest on cord.


----------



## SNOOK5151

Muzzy, since installing the tabs how has it improved your ride? For instance I have the starweld 2000 pro it seems to list to the left and wants to hop at higher speeds regardless of what I do with the trim, would these correct my problems?
Thanks


----------



## Kwall

SNOOK5151 said:


> Muzzy, since installing the tabs how has it improved your ride? For instance I have the starweld 2000 pro it seems to list to the left and wants to hop at higher speeds regardless of what I do with the trim, would these correct my problems?
> Thanks


I have the same boat , I installed the Lenco limited space tabs because of my kicker, No more list to one side and a better ride


----------



## SNOOK5151

Thanks Kwall so your boat listed to the same side as your kicker also?


----------



## Kwall

Yes , tabs will cure your problem .


----------



## SNOOK5151

Thanks Kwall. Seems like a pretty easy install did you guys install or have it done?


----------



## Kwall

I install my own , wasn't hard , I also went with the limited space tab because of the kicker I'll pm you pictures


----------



## muzzy123

I agree, it will cure your problems. They will allow you to run at a higher speed in chop without worrying about the boat slamming down at all. I have only been able to use them a couple of times in a decent chop and the difference was night and day. One day while running into a decent shop, I was running about 25mph max due to the bow slamming down. I put the tabs down and was able to run at 35mph with no bow slap at all. The tabs will keep the nose planted down at all times. It only took me about 2 hours to install them myself.


----------



## SNOOK5151

Sounds like I have to get them thanks for the help


----------



## walleyeseizure

Kwall said:


> I install my own , wasn't hard , I also went with the limited space tab because of the kicker I'll pm you pictures


Would love to see pictures as well


----------



## fishforfun

I am thinking of trim tabs too . What are some good ones to install? Thinking of doing it myself . They would be for a 196 FM also.


----------



## muzzy123

I went with bennett's which are shown in this thread.


----------



## SNOOK5151

Is there any benefit to the hydraulic over the electric or vise versa. Seems to me the electric would be simpler.


----------



## muzzy123

The electrics are more simple because you don't have to worry about the hydraulic pump, lines or fluid. They don't recommend electrics if you keep your boat in the water all the time and don't trailer it. I know the bennett's come with lifetime warranty on the electric actuator.


----------



## SNOOK5151

Where did you guys purchase the tabs?


----------



## muzzy123

I believe I bought them from Hodges Marine online.


----------



## hawgjaws

How did everybody mount the trim tabs to the transom. Thinkin about putting them on my fishmaster. Thanks


----------



## muzzy123

They are attached with 9 screws on the bottom plate and three screws on the top actuator mount. Pics on the first page of this thread.


----------



## 252

hawgjaws said:


> How did everybody mount the trim tabs to the transom. Thinkin about putting them on my fishmaster. Thanks


Here is the way they were mounted to my 196.


----------



## SNOOK5151

I didn't think they were to be mounted that far to the outside, but if that works it would eliminate the problem I have with my kicker being in the way.


----------



## Kwall

SNOOK5151 said:


> I didn't think they were to be mounted that far to the outside, but if that works it would eliminate the problem I have with my kicker being in the way.


If you go with Lenco limited space trim tabs your kicker won't be a problem, there small but work great


----------



## SNOOK5151

Kwall, what kind of warranty does Lenco have on the actuator?


----------



## muzzy123

SNOOK5151 said:


> I didn't think they were to be mounted that far to the outside, but if that works it would eliminate the problem I have with my kicker being in the way.


I don't think that way is ideal but have seen others mounted that way. I believe you lose some of the function from them when mounted like that. I mounted my port side as close as I could to my kicker and then mounted my starboard side to match. It was a lot more work having to cut out my swim ladder to fit around the actuator but I wanted to make sure they were mounted according to the manufacturer specs. I could take better pics of both sides of mine if anyone cared to see them.


----------



## Kwall

3 years I believe


----------



## Tabman

Bennett has a limited space Electric Trim Tab 12" x 4" part number BOLT124. Lifetime warranty on the actuators (rams).

Tom McGow 
Bennett Marine


----------



## Kwall

That be the way to go lifetime warranty, I like the fact that I didn't have to mess with my kicker, I believe they perform as good as the bigger tabs , I was told they install them on boats up to 24 ft


----------



## Tabman

If you have the room larger Trim Tabs are more efficient, but these limited space Tabs work great and for these types of installations are the way to go!


----------



## fishforfun

I will be putting a kicker on mine this year. I will be ordering a Suzuki 9.9 efi with tilt and trim st the end of the month . So not sure what size trim tabs to get . I will be putting motor on port side. I think they will interfere with the motor like to get the right ones.


----------



## muzzy123

Limited space Lenco or bennett is what you will need.


----------



## fishforfun

Ty


----------



## SNOOK5151

Thanks Tabman did not Bennett made the limited space tabs I will order those with the warranty.


----------



## SNOOK5151

Tabman, what controls do I need with the limited space tabs


----------



## Tabman

SNOOK5151 said:


> Tabman, what controls do I need with the limited space tabs


You can choose any three of these controls for BOLT Tabs.

*BOLT Electric Rocker Switch Control http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/product/bolt-electric-rocker-switch-control/*
http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/product/bolt-control-with-indication-including-diagnostics-and-atr/
*BOLT Control Non-Indicator http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/product/bolt-control-non-indicator/*
http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/product/bolt-control-with-indication-including-diagnostics-and-atr/
*BOLT Control With Indication*
*http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/product/bolt-control-with-indication-including-diagnostics-and-atr/*

*Tom*
*Bennett Marine*


----------



## SNOOK5151

Thanks Tabman


----------



## hawgjaws

Wondering where you guys mounted the switch on the fishmasters. Thanks


----------



## SNOOK5151

Tabman, is this everything I will need to install these tabs? Bennett BOLT Control Pad with Retractor & Indicator - BRC8000 , Bennett BOLT124 BOLT 12x4 Electric Trim Tab System - Control Switch


----------



## Meerkat

Tabman, my tabs are the same as 252 has them (pics above). These were installed by dealer when I bought the boat. I had tabs properly installed on my old boat (did it myself) & would really would like to either move the ones I have (like what Muzzy did) or replace them with the limited space tabs like Kwall installed. Comments?


----------



## fishforfun

Meerkat. ..... why are you replacing them . Did the dealer install them wrong.?


----------



## fishforfun

I have a question I am going to put some on my Starcraft soon. So instead of drilling a big hole for the actuator wire to go through the transom. From what I saw on the Bennett tabs you need either a 9/16 or 7/16 hole. I assume so the connector can go through the hole. I was thinking of drilling a smaller hole cut the wire then use connectors or solder the wire back on the other side. But also was wondering if you could run the wire over the transom like transducer wires? I just am not looking forward to drilling I big hole in the transom.


----------



## muzzy123

The hole you have to drill is slightly larger than the wire that goes through it. The connector is added after you run the wire through the hole.


----------



## fishforfun

Ok that doesn't sound to bad what did you use to seal the hole with.


----------



## pelagic

fishforfun said:


> Ok that doesn't sound to bad what did you use to seal the hole with.


The wire/hose would be directly in the center of where the actuator mounts to the boat, so as long as you use some 5200 or 4200 around that mount it should be good.


----------



## muzzy123

The kit comes with a rubber grommet that goes under the base. When you tighten it down it seals the larger hole. I also put a bead of sealant around the bottom of the actuator mount.


----------



## fishforfun

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## chaddy721

how was the install on the m80's. just wondering if they need bolted through the transom or just screwed in..after riding in pelagic's boat im a believer. I need a set for my 2100


----------



## muzzy123

The install was easy although it will be easier with a third hand. It took me about 2 hours to complete by myself. All screws for the install.


----------



## Meerkat

fishforfun said:


> Meerkat. ..... why are you replacing them . Did the dealer install them wrong.?


Yup! Mine are the same as in the pics 252 posted and that is wrong. 

They are supposed to be mounted inboard of the chine and parallel with the plane of the bottom of the hull. These are mounted over the chine & parallel with the water. 

I installed trim tabs on my previous boat so I know where they are supposed to go. Problem with the Fishmaster 196 with a swim platform/ladder on the one side & kicker on the other is finding the room to mount them properly.

Muzzy cut a small hole in his swim platform. Kwall mounted the "limited space" trim tabs. I am trying to figure my best option.


----------



## Kwall

Meerkat , even with the limited space trim tabs, the swim platform might have to be notch out , my main reason was the clearance for the kicker. Before you make a decision we should measure the act. Length to see if there the same or longer , I was never a fan the way they installed your .


----------



## muzzy123

One thing to keep in mind when installing these tabs is the vertical mounting height of the actuator. I went with the Bennett's because according to their drawing they should have fit under my swim platform easily but they did not because of two reasons. 1. The transom on the fishmaster slopes back a little from the bottom to the top. 2. When installing tabs you install them with a negative angle to them so that will raise the attachment point up higher than the drawing shows. The drawings don't take those 2 things into consideration which makes The actual attachment point higher. Notching out the platform was easy, I used a jigsaw. Just wanted to mention that because I found out after I mocked them up. I am totally happy with them and would recommend them to anyone, Tabman was great to work with.


----------



## SNOOK5151

SNOOK5151 said:


> Tabman, is this everything I will need to install these tabs? Bennett BOLT Control Pad with Retractor & Indicator - BRC8000 , Bennett BOLT124 BOLT 12x4 Electric Trim Tab System - Control Switch


Can anyone answer this question? I just don't want to get them then find out I need to order something else. Thanks


----------



## muzzy123

Yes, that is all that you need. I bought the cheaper controls that don't have the indication lights on them, I might switch it out to the ones that you have listed.


----------



## Kwall

You should be good , you should get some sealant , I believe 5200 marine sealant


----------



## Seaturd

I'm in the process of installing some Bennett M80's. I moved my kicker closer to the main to gain clearance for the port tab but the starboard tab interferes with the swim ladder coming down. I'll worry about solving that issue at a later date since it's never been used. I haven't gotten to the control install yet, I got the bracket for the pump assembly mounted and ready to do some plumbing next.
Got them installed - can't wait to try them out. Now if my damn windshield would come in.....


----------



## SNOOK5151

Thanks for the reply ordered today


----------



## walleyeseizure

Meerkat I am in same boat as you because of swim ladder. Been wondering if the platform of swim platform can be moved to give room not sure how much space is needed for cylinder actuator.


----------



## SNOOK5151

I have to send the tabs back, I ordered the Bennett bolt 12x4 but evidently there is a movable and stationary mount on the actuator, I got the stationary type there is no way they will mount up to my boat anyone know the correct number for the 12x4 movable mount?


----------



## hawgjaws

I ordered the Bolt 912ed tabs that muzzy has and they came with the adjustable hinge actuator. The number is bea3000 but dont know how you order that with the kit.


----------



## Meerkat

muzzy123 said:


> I installed the Bennett BOLT 912ED tabs on my boat. I was finally able to try them out and WOW, what a difference they make. My boat feels like a totally different boat now. We were shocked at how much they improved the ride.


Hey Muzzy, I am curious about clearance on between your port tab and your kicker. If I put a 9" x 12" tab on my boat & position it like yours (couple of inches inboard so that it clears the hold down strap) then it does not allow me to turn my kicker to the port side. I can get a little more clearance if I move the mounting position all the way out to where the angle of the hull changes but then I am going to have to move the hold down strap anchor points. Maybe they mounted your kicker a little further inboard? Thanks - I am still trying to figure this out before I start drilling (eek!) Joe


----------



## muzzy123

You are right meerkat. In my hurry and excitement to install them I overlooked what you are describing. I just checked mine and it does hit also. I have not trolled with kicker since I installed them late last year so I never noticed this. If I lower the port tab down an inch I can almost achieve full rotation on the kicker where it is mounted now. I guess I will have to check the clearance with the main motor and maybe move my kicker over an inch or so or notch out the corner of the tab. I will send tabman a message and see if small notch in the corner will effect the tabs much. I'm glad you posted so I can find out now before i was on the water.


----------



## muzzy123

I tried attaching this pic to the other post but it would not attach. This shows where it contacts with the tab lowered an inch.


----------



## muzzy123

I just double Checked everything and if I just lower the tab an inch or about half way while trolling I will not have any interference with the motors turned all the way to port. I have about 1/16th of an inch clearance with the corner of the tab. I will just have to remember to lower it each time I troll. It is what it is at this point.

I guess I never noticed it while just using the main motor because there is just enough give or slack in the panther the bar that it allows the main motor to fully turn even with the kicker touching the tab.


----------



## Meerkat

Muzzy, Does this swim platform cut-out look about right?







I made up a cardboard tab & I can just fit the 9x12 where the purple arrow is on the following pic (your boat pic - I have merc kicker). It just clears the kicker when it is all the way over to the port side. 







I am going to have to move the tie-down anchor point on the trailer out a little to clear the tab but my son-in-law can weld me on a bracket.

Thanks for your help! The original install was not right and I don't want to repeat the mistake!


----------



## muzzy123

The cutout looks right. I set my jigsaw blade at an angle so that the cutout would be tighter near the top and then beveled underneath to give more clearance to the actuator, if that makes sense. I think mounting it to the edge of the chine will be fine like your doing and you won't have to worry about hitting the kicker. I debated wether to mount it to the edge of the chine and move the mounting tab like you will have to do but decided I could get away with it like I have them mounted now. If I had to do it over I would do what you are doing.


----------



## fishforfun

Meerkat. So did you install those trim tabs yet . If so did you try them yet. I think I will be putting the same size on my 196FM. I just put the kicker on temporary that's why it is mounted with a towel under it didn't want to mark the transom up.


----------



## Michael Dole

Kwall said:


> I install my own , wasn't hard , I also went with the limited space tab because of the kicker I'll pm you pictures[/QUOTE





Kwall said:


> You should be good , you should get some sealant , I believe 5200 marine sealant


----------



## Michael Dole

I know this is an old thread but I was getting ready to install the same tabs you have and was wondering if you might still have some pictures of your installation?
Thanks


----------



## Kwall

Michael Dole said:


> I know this is an old thread but I was getting ready to install the same tabs you have and was wondering if you might still have some pictures of your installation?
> Thanks


 what pictures do you need , let me know I can get them for you


----------



## Michael Dole

Kwall said:


> what pictures do you need , let me know I can get them for you


Anything you have that shows the location on the transom would be appreciated. Dealer told me that I shouldn't need to cut out the swim platform for clearance but I can't for the life of me see how that can be.
Thanks again,


----------



## Kwall

I don’t have a swim platform, for some reason it won’t let me up load pictures , if you have messenger I could send them that way


----------



## mt111

Tabs installed.


----------

